# sports glasses lidl



## kewb (4 Nov 2009)

grab a bargain lidl have sports glasses in store tommorow 
although not cycle specific they are pretty good value at £3.50 
4 lenses clear yellow blue ans smokey 
they come in pouch and with a neckstrap 
http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/print/c.o.20091105.p.Sports_Glasses


----------



## amnesia (4 Nov 2009)

Shhhh... don't tell everyone ;-)


----------



## Downward (4 Nov 2009)

Result - I have lost mine.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Nov 2009)

cheers , i'll be there for them tomorrow !


----------



## yorkshiregoth (5 Nov 2009)

Roy. If you get the chance can you pick up a pair for me as I am on nights this week

thanks in advance.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Nov 2009)

yorkshiregoth said:


> Roy. If you get the chance can you pick up a pair for me as I am on nights this week
> 
> thanks in advance.


Will do, any particular colour?


----------



## yorkshiregoth (5 Nov 2009)

red or black please.


----------



## yello (5 Nov 2009)

Just keep in mind that you get what you pay for... unless you steal them, in which case you get what you don't pay for, not that I'm not suggesting theft, that'd be illegal... 

ANYway...at that price, worth a punt, but they'll not be all things to all people so be prepared to waste a massive £3.49 of your hard earned. You could well be binning them after 1 ride!


----------



## buddha (5 Nov 2009)

Just picked up a pair of these.
Quality wise, they appear as good as the dhb (wiggle) ones, so should last a few years at least. Wind protection is good (tested at 40mph - thanks to a tail wind), which is why I wear them. Lenses changed easily as the plastic frames are sufficiently flexible.

So overall a good buy.


----------



## addictfreak (5 Nov 2009)

Bought some in the past, and still using them. Spot on for the money!


----------



## Downward (5 Nov 2009)

Poo I forgot to pop in this morning !!


----------



## Downward (5 Nov 2009)

They have snowboard socks - Come up over your shins. Nice for the winter.


----------



## wafflycat (5 Nov 2009)

yello said:


> Just keep in mind that you get what you pay for... unless you steal them, in which case you get what you don't pay for, not that I'm not suggesting theft, that'd be illegal...
> 
> ANYway...at that price, worth a punt, but they'll not be all things to all people so be prepared to waste a massive £3.49 of your hard earned. You could well be binning them after 1 ride!




I've got a pair that are several years old...


----------



## 2Loose (5 Nov 2009)

Popped in and got some on the way home this evening. 
Had to wear them the rest of the way of course, but was a bit disappointed that the left eye was a bit blurred... until I got home into the light and saw the little 'Cat 0' sticker on every left lens. No wonder the right was clearer than the left!

That'll teach me for being impatient and unpacking them in the dark!


----------



## Jane Smart (6 Nov 2009)

I bought a pair yesterday, very pleased with them, albeit not tested them on my bike yet.

£3.49 - Glasses ( and another £15.00 in there for odds and ends)

£40.00 - lunch

£60.00 - next door for new bedding ( Dunelm Mill)

So I really saved money didn't I

oh and petrol as we don't have a Lidl in Dunfermline 

But seriously, they are very nice


----------



## amnesia (6 Nov 2009)

Got some on the way home... for under £4 you can't really go wrong - I paid more than that for the soft case for my old shades :-/

Also picked up one of these http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20091105.p.Thermal_Long-sleeved_Sports_Top.ar6 Don't know if it's actually any use, but it feels good.


----------



## andyfromotley (6 Nov 2009)

can anyone get me a set please?, will pay for them and p and p of course.

andy


----------



## Jane Smart (6 Nov 2009)

Andy, I would have done, but our Lidl is not local to me, but I am sure that someone on here would take you up on that, they are a nice bunch


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> I bought a pair yesterday, very pleased with them, albeit not tested them on my bike yet.
> 
> £3.49 - Glasses ( and another £15.00 in there for odds and ends)
> 
> ...



Bleedin' 'ell, Jane, what did you have? A cheese sandwich and a bottle of Chateau Latour?


----------



## Jane Smart (7 Nov 2009)

rich p said:


> Bleedin' 'ell, Jane, what did you have? A cheese sandwich and a bottle of Chateau Latour?






There were two of us, hubby came too 

And for the first time in alot of years, I had a three course lunch, so I have to burn it off today with my CC pals


----------



## yello (7 Nov 2009)

wafflycat said:


> I've got a pair that are several years old...



I'm sure you have and that they suit your purposes.  That wasn't my point though. What I said was...



> they'll not be all things to all people



There are occasions when cheap and cheerful does the job, and some of the Aldi/Lidl stuff can fall neatly into that category. Depends on how you use it and what you expect, and compromise of course. 

Lidl specs will not be in the same league as Oakleys, nobody expects them to be (I hope!) BUT they may do for many people's purposes. And, considering the price difference, it's worth finding out. So, as I also said, 



> at that price, worth a punt



For what it's worth, I use cheap specs (not Aldi/Lidl though) mainly because I'm forever loosing or breaking them. But it's a trade off. They're not a patch on the Oakleys I lost...


----------



## Downward (7 Nov 2009)

andyfromotley said:


> can anyone get me a set please?, will pay for them and p and p of course.
> 
> andy




Yes I bought 2 pairs and now my old ones have appeared so I can sell you one (Brand New unopened etc)
PM me if you want them

Ta


----------



## jig-sore (7 Nov 2009)

just been and got a pair (black frames). good for the money B)


----------



## ian turner (8 Nov 2009)

You mean I didn't have to buy them in pink frames 
They seem good enough though the pbk irons that were only £13 at the time are better quality


----------



## wafflycat (8 Nov 2009)

Yello, what you also said was.. (with my bold)

_"*Just keep in mind that you get what you pay for...* unless you steal them, in which case you get what you don't pay for, not that I'm not suggesting theft, that'd be illegal... 

ANYway...at that price, worth a punt, but they'll not be all things to all people so be prepared to waste a massive £3.49 of your hard earned. *You could well be binning them after 1 ride!* "_

I was merely pointing out that they are not as bad as you were clearly inferring, by suggesting they may only last one ride.


----------



## yello (8 Nov 2009)

wafflycat said:


> I was merely pointing out that they are not as bad as you were clearly inferring, by suggesting they may only last one ride.



I was inferring no such thing! My point was that an individual may very quickly decide that they are no good for them, as equally you have decided that they work for you. If "they'll not be all things to all people" does not mean that thay I shall revise my usage of the English language!

They're cheap and you get what you pay for. If you don't agree that they're not going to be in the same league as Oakley's then we can stop this conversation right now!


----------



## livestrong10_02 (8 Nov 2009)

yello said:


> Just keep in mind that you get what you pay for... unless you steal them, in which case you get what you don't pay for, not that I'm not suggesting theft, that'd be illegal...
> 
> ANYway...at that price, worth a punt, but they'll not be all things to all people so be prepared to waste a massive £3.49 of your hard earned. You could well be binning them after 1 ride!




never bought any from lidl but aldi do similar for around the same price and are spot on.. why pay 40-100 quid more just for a logo, they do the job and if u get the right batch stylish too


----------



## livestrong10_02 (8 Nov 2009)

yello;987624. They're not a patch on the Oakleys I lost...[/QUOTE said:


> in what way are they not a patch on oakleys ?


----------



## wafflycat (8 Nov 2009)

yello said:


> I was inferring no such thing! My point was that an individual may very quickly decide that they are no good for them, as equally you have decided that they work for you. If "they'll not be all things to all people" does not mean that thay I shall revise my usage of the English language!
> 
> They're cheap and you get what you pay for. If you don't agree that they're not going to be in the same league as Oakley's then we can stop this conversation right now!



Perhaps you can point out exactly where I said they were in the same league as Oakleys? I was merely responding to your quite clear, and in your own words, "You could well be binning them after 1 ride!", by stating I had a pair that have lasted several years.


----------



## wafflycat (8 Nov 2009)

livestrong10_02 said:


> in what way are they not a patch on oakleys ?



The build quality is not as good as Oakleys. But neither are they as bad as Yello has clearly stated.


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2009)

wafflycat said:


> The build quality is not as good as Oakleys. But neither are they as bad as Yello has clearly stated.



Nor is the lens quality, (IMHO, before anyone jumps down my throat)


----------



## yello (8 Nov 2009)

"could well be" is what I said NOT 'will be'. Did I say they were bad? Did I say they would break? Did I not only suggest that someone might just decide, after having used them, that they weren't any good? That is, not what they were looking for. I didn't say that they'd fall apart after one ride did I? As you seem to have taken it.

Dear lord, if anything, I thought I was stating the obvious! 

The odd thing is that you seem to have elected on pick up on one phrase when if you'd consider the rest of what I originally wrote, you'd see that I was suggesting people actually give Lidl/Aldi specs a try!


----------



## Norm (8 Nov 2009)

If it helps any, I took Yello's post to mean "at that price, try them, if you don't like them you won't have lost much even if you do bin them after one ride".

Hope that helps.


----------



## yello (8 Nov 2009)

Cheers Norm, that was my intended meaning! Though I fully admit that in forums/written word, the intented meaning isn't always obvious.


----------



## Norm (8 Nov 2009)

Indeed. And it often proves even more difficult to try and explain a misunderstanding, once someone has mis-read something.


----------



## yello (8 Nov 2009)

ain't that the truth

and spoken like a man that's 'been there, done that'


----------



## Norm (8 Nov 2009)

I believe that I do have that t-shirt in several sizes and colours.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2009)

If you're not near a Lidl I can recommend these as a cheap pair - I use them in the car too as they're really light and comfy. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bolle-Spider-...unglasses_SM?hash=item3ca229339e#ht_500wt_956


----------



## freewheelwilly (8 Nov 2009)

I've owned a pair of Oakleys in the past and the arms came detatched from the main frame too often. Because of the warranty i was able to send them off and get them fixed. customer service was poor and ultimately they just sent me a new pair and the same problem occured over and over again.
so, a pair of lens for under a fiver is defo worth a punt. my current pair cost me £80 i still cant justify why they are worth so much. that said they are incredibly robust so shoving them into my pocket on rainy days ar dropping them on a daily basis has seen them hold up well. oh, and the shade on the lens changes with the light


----------



## The Jogger (9 Nov 2009)

Anyway, I can't believe they can do these for the price, i'm happy with them!


----------



## Downward (9 Nov 2009)

andyfromotley said:


> can anyone get me a set please?, will pay for them and p and p of course.
> 
> andy




Hi
Can't pick up Private messages at work so will reply when I get back. 
Ta


----------



## Downward (11 Dec 2009)

I have been using mine for a while with the yellow lenses - They are great.


----------



## roundisland (12 Dec 2009)

Downward said:


> Result - I have lost mine.



Me too


----------



## Downward (16 Dec 2009)

Terrible for steaming up when you stop though.


----------

